# It's That Time... AquaBid's SNE



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Hey, Folks:

The www.aquabid.com SNE is this Saturday, August 15. The SNE is from 7:00pm EDT until...???? Go to the left side of the home page and click on "One-Hour Auctions."

You can get some great deals on breeding supplies, some fish, live and and PLANTS!!! Betta Fish member JDAquatics will have some new plants and maybe some tissue cultures and potted Anubias. If you haven't tried potted Anubias they are great as they have enough roots that you can plant them without burying the rhizome. Tissue cultures are disease and snail free.

www.bamaplants.com is Nofishtoday.

Have fun!


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

Sweeeet I gotta do this! Perfect timing with a 20 gallon to fill. Thanks for the reminder


----------



## wildmountainthyme (Jul 13, 2015)

Thank you for letting us know. I was unaware of this.


----------



## Nessabobessa (May 31, 2015)

Going on right now!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Me, too. 

Came back to let people know a six-pack of Dwarf Orange Crays (CPO) is $20!!!!!


----------



## Nessabobessa (May 31, 2015)

Quick question: will there be new auctions throughout the night?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Yes, there will be. For at least two or three hours.


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

Man, only a few plants listed right now. I hope I didn't miss everything

edit: I guess I'm looking in the wrong section.... haha


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

One-Hour Auctions:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?disp&onehour


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Me, too.
> 
> Came back to let people know a six-pack of Dwarf Orange Crays (CPO) is $20!!!!!


I bought this lol. Awesome price!


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

went to town a bit  I'm going halfsies on the CPO with Adam, and also bought 2 clumps of micro swords, a pinwheel melon sword, an aponogeton crispus and red root floaters for Adam, a kleiner prinz for me (had to have one after seeing Finn's), an anubias coffeefolia, an anubias nana petite, and anubias nangi.

In addition to the 3 crpyt wendtii and 10 various swords I am growing out from tissue culture packs, I am going to have a very full tank  So exciting. I'll have to buy my substrate asap.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Sounds like you made a haul! You'll love the CPO. I feed mine Hikari Crab Cuisine. They are harmless to plants.

Red Root Floaters do best if you dose occasionally with Iron. Really reddens the roots. The Kleiner Prinz will also benefit from Iron tabs. Actually, it's my understanding any plant with red benefits from Iron and Swords do no matter the color.

You'l have to post photos.


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

Sure will  does liquid iron help the floaters and red stems better? I have both liquid iron and chelated iron caps.

I am excited for the cpo and thanks for the food tip, that should be on stock nearby at Petco  I did check with a TDS meter tO make sure all is in range.

Question... Could I keep all three of mine in 7ish gallons with a betta, or should it be only one Per 7? This is a 20 gallon divided into three.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I have three in a 5.5 so your setup should work. Just make sure they have a Betta-free zone to hide when they molt.

Yes, use liquid Iron for the RRF and non-planted reddish plants. The Swords do better with Iron in the substrate.


----------



## artemis35 (Jul 11, 2014)

I participated in the SNE last night for the first time, and it was great!

I bought 12 different plants (between two separate sellers), and only spent $32.40 in total, _including_ shipping. IME buying plants, that is an incredible bargain!

I got two new (to me) floaters, azolla and red root floaters. I tried (and failed with) the RRF once before when my tanks were immature and my lighting not as good as it is now. I am now able to grow frogbit by the bucketful :lol:, so I am hopeful.

I also got some willow moss. I am planning to try anchoring it to a small piece of driftwood for a new, shallow tank I am setting up. I tried some java moss when I first started with my planted tanks, but scrapped it soon after because I found it too messy. So, another "we'll see" experiment ;-)

The other nine purchases were various stem plants. I absolutely _love_ stem plants!
Some I have now or have had before (ammania, dark red ludwigia, ludwigia ovalis, green myrio, moneywort & water sprite), and a few are brand new to me (purple cabomba, bacopa rotundifolia & mayaca longipes). 

I am newly planting two existing 5.5 gallon tanks, and a few other tanks could use a good deal of "filling in", so I should have plenty to work with this coming week :blueyay:


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

nice  You will have a lot of fun trying out new plants.

I used to live next to Mayaca, let me know how those longpipes do. I am thinking of going plant gathering the next time I am in Sarasota  Drainage ponds (ew) galore...


----------



## artemis35 (Jul 11, 2014)

> I used to live next to Mayaca, let me know how those longpipes do.


Will do.

I have had mayaca fluviatilis for a long time, and it grows like gangbusters for me (plus, it is beautiful) so I am hopeful this different variety will do just as well. I am such a sucker for anything that promises to be colorful in the tank.

Also, it never even occurred to me that Mayaca was an actual place. Just figured it was a scientific name of some kind :doh!:
You really do learn something new every day!


----------

